# Neue S7 200 Nachfolge Generation Vorgestellt



## Hary252 (15 März 2009)

Nürnberg, 12.03.2009 

*Perfektes Zusammenspiel zwischen Micro-Controller, HMI-Panels und Engineering*

*Der neue Micro-Controller Simatic S7-1200 der Siemens-Division Industry Automation zeichnet sich durch sein vielseitiges und flexibles Aufbaukonzept bei hoher Performance und äußerst kompaktem Aufbau aus. Das neue Engineeringsystem Simatic Step 7 Basic konfiguriert sowohl den Controller als auch die HMI (Human Machine Interface) Basic Panels. Dies gewährt eine besonders einfache und schnelle Programmierung, Vernetzung und Inbetriebnahme. Zusammen bilden der neue Controller, die HMI Basic Panels und die neue Software ein abgestimmtes Angebot für kompakte und auch anspruchsvolle Automatisierungsaufgaben in der Leistungsklasse Micro Automation. *






Die Micro-SPS (speicherprogrammierbare Steuerung) Simatic S7-1200 ist ein neuer modularer Controller für kompakte Applikationen im unteren Leistungsbereich. Bei der Entwicklung des Controllers und der Software wurde wesentliches Augenmerk auf eine nahtlose Integration und ein perfektes Zusammenspiel von Controller, HMI und Software gelegt.

Die Aufbautechnik des neuen Micro-Controllers Simatic-S7-1200 ist skalierbar und flexibel. Damit lassen sich Automatisierungsaufgaben passgenau lösen. Die Zentralbaugruppe kann flexibel mit Ein-/Ausgangsbaugruppen und Kommunikationsbaugruppen erweitert werden. Neu sind die so genannten Signal Boards, die einfach auf die Vorderseite der CPU-Baugruppe aufgesteckt werden und wahlweise je zwei DI (Digital Input)-/DO (Digital Output)-Schnittstellen oder einen analogen Output bereit stellen. Dies ermöglicht einen besonders kompakten Aufbau bei Anwendungen mit nur wenigen Signalen. Die neue Micro-SPS lässt sich für die serielle Kommunikation durch zwei Kommunikationsmodule mit je einem RS232- oder RS485-Port erweitern.

Simatic S7-1200 besitzt eine integrierte Profinet-Schnittstelle für die einfache Vernetzung und Kommunikation zwischen Engineeringsystem, Controllern und HMI, zum Beispiel für die Programmierung und die CPU-zu-CPU-Kommunikation. Über diese Schnittstelle werden auch die Simatic HMI Basic Panels zur Visualisierung angeschlossen. Für die Vernetzung mehrerer Controller oder HMI-Geräte steht das Erweiterungsmodul CSM 1277 bereit, ein unmanaged 4-Port-Ethernet/Profinet-Switch.

Für anspruchsvolle Technologieaufgaben sind Technologiefunktionen für Zählen, Messen, Regeln und Motion Control bereits standardmäßig integriert. Außerdem verfügt der neue Micro-Controller gegenüber dem Vorgängermodell Simatic S7-200 auch über einen schnelleren Prozessor und größeren Speicher, der sich flexibel zwischen Programm- und Anwendungsdaten aufteilen lässt.

Das neue Engineeringsystem Simatic Step 7 Basic ermöglicht ein integriertes Engineering für Controller und Simatic HMI Basic Panels. Simatic Step 7 Basic V10.5 mit integriertem WinCC Basic für Visualisierungsaufgaben unterstützt den Anwender mit aufgabenorientierten und intuitiven Editoren für eine hohe Bedienerfreundlichkeit und Effizienz im Engineering.

Ergänzt wird das abgestimmte Angebot aus Controller und Engineeringsystem durch eine Palette von HMI Basic Panels in hoher Schutzart IP65 und mit integrierter Profinet-Schnittstelle. Die Panels verfügen über vollgrafische Displays von vier bis fünfzehn Zoll mit Touchscreen und taktilen Funktionstasten. Alle Panels bieten durchgängig dieselbe Funktionalität bei Meldesystem, Rezepturverwaltung und Kurvenfunktionen.

Der Micro-Controller Simatic S7-1200 ist vielfältig einsetzbar und eignet sich für die rationelle Automatisierung kleinerer Maschinen und Förderanlagen ebenso wie als dezentrale Regelungskomponente in größeren Systemen.


Quelle ->  http://www.automation.siemens.com/_...MI-panels-and-engineering.xml?NoRedirect=true


----------



## Mike369 (18 März 2009)

Schon cooles Teil...das ding dürfen wir sobald es raus kommt auf herz und nieren durchchecken und vor - nachteile auflisten gegenüber den anderen Vorgängern


----------



## Perfektionist (18 März 2009)

da ich gerade wieder über dieses Wort stolpre, das ich einst auch mal unreflektiert nachgeplappert habe:


> ... bei hoher Performance ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leistung_(Informatik)


----------



## dodi1980 (24 März 2009)

Wie? Ist dann nix mehr mit Microwin?  Muss ich dann Step7 lernen?

Gruß Dominik


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2009)

dodi1980 schrieb:


> Wie? Ist dann nix mehr mit Microwin?  Muss ich dann Step7 lernen?
> 
> Gruß Dominik



Also Das wörtchen Basic und V10.5 läßt mich erstmal nicht auf das herkömmliche Step7 schließen, wie wir es für die 300-er und 400-er kennen. Aber Siemens hat sicher auch da  wieder was für die Verwirrung der Anwender getan. Wenn wir richtig Glück haben paßt das Eine weder zum Anderen und natürlich auch nicht zum Vorherigen und Nachfolgenden. 
Lassen wir uns doch überraschen.

PS: Aus den Leistungsmerkmalen der Basic-Panels, kann ich nur eins ersehen, für mich zumindest völlig unbrauchbar.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...Aus den Leistungsmerkmalen der Basic-Panels, kann ich nur eins ersehen, ...


Haarscharf erfasst!!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 März 2009)

hallo,
na na, nun brecht den stab doch nicht gleich über dem ding, die s7-200 ist hier eh nicht beliebt (warum eigentlich), vielleicht kommt ja mal was vernüftiges*ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Aus den Leistungsmerkmalen der Basic-Panels, kann ich nur eins ersehen, für mich zumindest völlig unbrauchbar.



Keine Sorge, für Dich und die ältere Generation haben sie die Variante 
"Senior-Panel" mit extra großen Buchstaben und Tasten in Vorbereitung.


----------



## Ralle (24 März 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, für Dich und die ältere Generation haben sie die Variante
> "Senior-Panel" mit extra großen Buchstaben und Tasten in Vorbereitung.



Das beruhigt mich jetzt. 
Ich hoffe dann aber auch auf einen extra lauten Beep. Oder zumindest einen Anschluß für mein Hörgerät.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 März 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das beruhigt mich jetzt.
> Ich hoffe dann aber auch auf einen extra lauten Beep. Oder zumindest einen Anschluß für mein Hörgerät.



Und außerdem mit Spezialbefestigungsmaterial zur Montage am Rollator


----------



## Kitefriend (7 April 2009)

Mion zusammen, 

nun seid doch nicht alle direkt so gemein zu der noch gar nicht auf dem Markt stehende Software. Das "neue" Step 7 Basic ist, so finde ich, ein guter Lösungsansatz für Projektler. Ich finde es besser nur mit einer Software zu arbeiten und nicht mit 2-3 gleichzeitig.
Ich habe z.B. das Problem: Ich hab mir mal ein FildPG bestellt, um bei Kunden Änderungen an meiner SPS vornehmen zu können. Dieses FildPG hat leider nur das von Siemens freigegebene Win2K drauf. Habe dann aber WinCC 2008 SP1 bekommen wegen SUS und siehe da es geht nicht mehr. Diese WinCC Version ist nur unter WinXP o. WinVista lauffähig. Naja, ist halt nicht so schön. Aber wenn es nur noch eine Software gibt, habe ich nicht das Problem mit den verschiedenen Softwarepaketen. Oder hab ich mich da bei der Ausführung vertan? Ich hoffe, das ich auch dann nur einen Lizenskey benötige und nicht für jede Anwendung die mir Siemens in Step7 Basic verspricht einen eigenen Key! 
Es gibt so viele Meinungen, aber welche ist die Richtige? Das soll dann jeder selber wissen. Zum Glück ist es ja mit der neuen Software nicht getan. Denn es gibt doch auch die neue Hardware dazu. Wer nicht umsteigen will muss das dann auch nicht tun! 
Nun, wer es aber nicht abwarten kann, hier die Bestellnummer von Siemens: 
Step7 Basic V10.5  6ES7822-0AA00-0YA0 und ist um die 300€ schwer       Step7 Basic SUS    6ES7822-0AA00-0YL0  und ist um die 90€ leicht


----------



## com (27 April 2009)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> na na, nun brecht den stab doch nicht gleich über dem ding, die s7-200 ist hier eh nicht beliebt (warum eigentlich), vielleicht kommt ja mal was vernüftiges*ROFL*


arbeite schon seit paar jahren mit s7-200. gibt meiner meinung nach keinen Ersatz für die alte Gudde  Sie kann einfach alles


----------



## IBFS (27 April 2009)

com schrieb:


> Sie kann einfach alles


 
ich will das Zitat mal nicht weiter kommentieren. 

Für kleine Serienmaschinen ist die S7-200 schon OK.
Aber für Teil-Anlagen im Randbereich zwischen S7-200 und
S7-300 ist die fehlende Softwareaustauschmöglichkeit
zwischen S7-200 und S7-300/400 für mich das K.O. Kriterium.
Es man keinen Sinn 2 Funktionbausteinbibliotheken in der
Firma getrennt zu pflegen, von der Display-anbindung und
-programmierung mal ganz zu schweigen.

Gruß


----------



## mariob (27 April 2009)

Hallo,
da ich sehr viel mit der 200 mache sollte ich eigentlich auch auf das Zeug schwören. Ich kann sie vor allem wegen der Bauform ganz gut leiden, ich denke so ähnlich wie IBFS. Nüchtern betrachtet ist die 200 eigentlich keine günstige Alternative zur 300er Serie, will heißen eigentlich ist es vernünftiger gleich eine 300 einzusetzen oder deren Derivate. Zumindest wenn ich mir Preise, Verfügbarkeit und Leistungsmerkmale anschaue ist die Differenz zwischen beiden Systemen eher gar nicht so gewaltig. Wenn das jedenfalls so kommt wird es wohl demnächst die 300 oder eher deren Derivate werden, ich habe wenig Bock auf einen Systemwechsel, der mir wieder nur zu sich selbst kompatible Technik beschert. Die 200 im Kleinverteilerformat, das wäre so mein Wunsch gewesen, gerade für Gebäudetechnik - ein kleiner Schritt für Siemens, ein großer zumindest für mich.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## IBFS (27 April 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Die 200 im Kleinverteilerformat, das wäre so mein Wunsch gewesen, gerade für Gebäudetechnik - ....


 
@mariob
Ich hatte auch schon angefangen mein Haus mit einer S7 steuern 
zu wollen, ABER es gibt keine sinnvolle MMI für SPSen. Ich habe mich
dann EIB/KNX zugewandt und als Start sozusagen meine Küche mit
KNX (füher auch EIB oder INSTA-BUS genannt) "vollgestopft". Da ich 
für die SPS vieles - vor allem alle Aktoren in den Schalschrank gezogen
hatte - ist es jetzt ein leichtes KNX-REG-AKTOREN (z.B. lecker 8 fach 
BINÄR mit Strommessung und bis 230V/16A C-last) und Dimmer einzubauen.

Da ich jetzt beide Welten kenne (habe mir auch eine ETS-Prog.-Lizenz geleistet)
kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen, das alles was nicht gerade ein Verwaltungsgebäude 
oder Krankenhaus ist definitiv besser mit KNX als
mit irgendeiner SPS zu realisieren ist. Fällt bei KNX eine Teilkomponente
aus geht nur ein Teil nicht mehr - bei einer SPS ist alles Dunkel.

Ich hatte auch mal so eine Idee S7-200 im REG Gehäuse = größere LOGO!
Aber das ist ein IRRWEG wie ich finde. 

Ganz ohne SPS wird das Haus aber nicht bleiben, denn es gibt ja eine
Koppelmöglichkeit zwischen S7 und KNX sodaß wenigstens im Keller eine
SPS eingebaut werden wird.

Gruß


----------



## com (28 April 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> ich will das Zitat mal nicht weiter kommentieren.
> 
> Für kleine Serienmaschinen ist die S7-200 schon OK.
> Aber für Teil-Anlagen im Randbereich zwischen S7-200 und
> ...



Hallo,

ja ok es ist, allgemein betrachtet natürlich etwas übertrieben mit "sie kann einfach alles". Damit war eigentlich gemeint: klein aber fein. Für meinen Arbeitsbereich ist Schnelligkeit und Zuverlässigkeit von gr. Bedeutung. 
Kleiner Einblick:
Die SPS (CPU224XP) kommuniziert mit 5 Motoren über Port 1 und mit dem PC über Port0(ASCII). Die Transportbänder fahren mit max. 100m/min. worauf 3 Kameras angebracht sind. Sie überwachen die Produkte (Faltschachteln etc.) und bekommen einen Triggersignal von der SPS (die alles kann ). Nochmal zusammengefasst:
Kommunikation über 2 Schnittstellen. 
Triggerung der Kameras
Fehlerdeketierung
Felerverschleppung zum Auswurf 
AWG
Produktdurchsatz bis zu 800 Prd/min
und jetzt kommts: 
Zykluszeit max. 5ms  (jede Menge Interrupts natürlich) (Interrupts bei S7300? vlcht. Alarm OB's?, na ja vielleicht gehts ja auch halbwegs)
Triggerung der 3 Kameras 1/20 mm genau  (zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten)
Auswurf auf mm genau.
Variable Daten werden auf EEPROM gespeichert (ohne zus. Kosten , eigentlich alles ohne zus. Kosten  )
Jetzt meine Frage: schlagen Sie mir bitte eine SPS (aus der S7-300-ter Reihe z.B.), die dat ganze so wie die xp (Kosten ca.550,-) bewältigen kann???

bitte nicht die teuere 319  (da muss ich dann zu den 550 noch eine Stelle dazu schreiben)

"Für kleine Serienmaschinen ist die S7-200 schon OK." --> vlcht. "hervorragend"?

Gruß
Com


----------



## Perfektionist (28 April 2009)

dann sag ich auch noch was dazu ...

ich habe vornehmlich mit Sondermaschinen zu tun. Der größte Horror für mich ist: Sondermaschine mit S7-300/400 entwickeln. Und dann eines Tages gesagt bekommen: wir brauchen das 100-mal. und bitte mit billicher Hardware. Das ist dann der Tag, an dem ich mich dann frag, warum die 200er eine andere Sprache spricht. Oder der Tag, an dem ich zur 200er von Vipa greif?

PS: ich stelle grad fest, dass sich das hier Off-Topic bewegt ...


----------



## com (28 April 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> dann sag ich auch noch was dazu ...
> 
> ich habe vornehmlich mit Sondermaschinen zu tun. Der größte Horror für mich ist: Sondermaschine mit S7-300/400 entwickeln. Und dann eines Tages gesagt bekommen: wir brauchen das 100-mal. und bitte mit billicher Hardware. Das ist dann der Tag, an dem ich mich dann frag, warum die 200er eine andere Sprache spricht. Oder der Tag, an dem ich zur 200er von Vipa greif?
> 
> PS: ich stelle grad fest, dass sich das hier Off-Topic bewegt ...



"Oder der Tag, an dem ich zur 200er von Vipa greif?"

bin schon dabei  allerdings 313)
(leider nur aus einem einzigen Grund: Speicherplatzprobleme  )
 ...setze alle meine Hoffnungen auf S7-1200!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (30 April 2009)

*Das sagt Siemens*

Interview mit Thomas Schott


----------



## com (30 April 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Interview mit Thomas Schott



Wie lange wird denn die 200 (und MicroWin) noch zu haben sein  
(wenn die 1200 auf dem markt erscheint)


----------



## micha732 (5 Mai 2009)

*Hab mir die S7-1200 in Hannover angesehen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir die S7-1200 in Hannover angesehen. Hier mien Fazit:

Ich hatte das Glück mit einem Entwickler zu reden, der auch noch sehr auskunftsfreudig war:

-Erster Eindruck: *sehr billig!*
Das ganze Look and Feel der neuen S7-1200 vermittelt einen sehr billigen Eindruck. Beim öffnen der Klappen um an die Anschlüsse der E/As zu kommen muß man sehr aufpassen, dass man sie nicht abbricht. Auch hat sich unser Ansprechpartner geweigert, das E/A-Erweiterungsmodul welches man direkt auf der Vorderseite der CPU, unter einer Klappe stecken kann zu montieren. 
-*Es gibt keine MPI-Schnittstelle:*
Die Parametrierung und Programmierung geht ausschließlich über ProfiNet. Stand heute geht aber auch kein ProfiNet. Man bedient sich einer ganz einfachen Ethernetkommunikation.
Es soll einen Profibus-Master geben. Gezeigt wurden Kommunikationsmodule für serielle Kommunikation unter RS 232 und RS485. Zu Protokollen wollte sich der Entwickler nicht äußern.
Die Kommunikationsmodule werden auf der linken Seite angeschnappt, die I/O Module auf der rechten.

STEP 7 Basic:

-Es können keine MicroWin Programme importiert werden
-Es können keine Programme für die S7-300 oder S7-400 erstellt werden
-Es können keine bestehenden Programme für die S7-300 oder S7-400 bearbeitet werden
-Es ist eine vollgraphische Oberfläche
-Man kann nur in KOP oder FUP programmieren, AWL wird nicht angeboten!
-Es ist eine Version von WinCCflex integriert
-Die Verlinkung der Variablen aus dem SPS-Programm in die Visu geht über drag and drop

Mit dem STEP 7 Basic hat Siemens eine Software entwickelt die man sehr intuitiv verwenden kann. Sie ist auf das einfache Programmieren ausgelegt, das jeder schnell erlernen kann. Ein großer Vorteil ist die integrierte WinCCFlex Version. Man kann dadurch fast parallel das Programm für die SPS und das Programm für die VISU erstellen. Änderungen werden parallel übernommen. Die ganze Bedienung des Programms wurde sehr vereinfacht.


Auf Nachfrage wann man dann auch Programme für die S7-300 oder S7-400 mit dem STEP 7 Basic erstellen kann, bekam ich die Antwort, dass dies erst mit dem STEP 7 Pro geht, in dem dann das STEP 7 Basic integriert ist. Nach dem zeitlichen Erscheinen des STEP 7 Pro gefragt, sagte der Entwickler, dass es mindestens noch 1,5 Jahre dauern wird bis das STEP 7 Pro kommt. Es basiert aber auf STEP 7 Basic und wird die gleiche Oberfläche haben.

Da bleib ich lieber bei dem was ich kenne.

Gruß
micha732


----------



## com (12 Mai 2009)

was mich noch interessieren würde, wäre die min. Zykluszeit der neuen SPS. Ich vermute sie liegt immer noch bei 1ms.  (oder weiss es jemand genau?)

Gruß


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 Mai 2009)

micha732 schrieb:


> Es soll einen Profibus-Master geben. Gezeigt wurden Kommunikationsmodule für serielle Kommunikation unter RS 232 und RS485. Zu Protokollen wollte sich der Entwickler nicht äußern.


Ich habe heute mal einen Blick in die Katalogergänzung geworfen.
Sehe ich das richtig dass es für die 1200er kein Profibus-Modul gibt? Unter dem RS485-Modul steht nämlich nur was von Punkt-zu-Punkt-Kopplung.


----------



## zotos (13 Mai 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal einen Blick in die Katalogergänzung geworfen.
> Sehe ich das richtig dass es für die 1200er kein Profibus-Modul gibt? Unter dem RS485-Modul steht nämlich nur was von Punkt-zu-Punkt-Kopplung.


Wenn man in "Zukunft" ja die S7-1200 und S7-300/400 mit der selben Entwicklungsumgebung projektieren und programmieren kann und das ganze dann nur noch ein Unterschied der Bauform und Leistungsfähigkeit ist (ähnlich wie heute bei s7-300 zu 400 ist) kann ich mir gut vorstellen das diese eine der Abgrenzungen zwischen der 1200 und 300 Plattform ist. Wenn die "kleine" schon alles kann wird die Abstufung (heilige S Dreifaltigkeit) ja weniger sinn machen.

Das ist aber reine Spekulation. Bei den Abstufungen Step7 (unprofessionell/professionell), WinCC flexibel (Compact, Standard, Advanced) und den ganzen Optionen stecken ja weniger die technische Abteilungen dahinter sondern das Marketing. Die Abstufungen machen die Produktentwicklung nicht gerade leichter.


----------



## com (12 Juni 2009)

*S7200-1200 Konverter*

Hallo,

S7-1200 ist nun seit dem 10.06.07 bestellbar. (in 9 Varianten)
Ich habe mit Siemens Vertriebler bei uns gesprochen, der meinte in der neuen Software gibt es noch keinen S7-200 Konverter. Das sollte mit dem neuen Servicepack (spätestens in 3 Monaten) behoben werden.
Meine Frage wäre, wie dieser Konverter genau funktionieren sollte. Finde ich dann alles in meinem neuen Programm 

Ich wollte mir schon das Starterkit für knapp 380,- bestellen, bin aber noch am Rätzeln, ob ich vielleicht doch auf den Konverter warten sollte. Was meint ihr?

(die neue SPS hab ich auch schon angefasst. Macht guten Eindruck, auch die Software.)


Gruß
com


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Juni 2009)

Hallo,



com schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir schon das Starterkit für knapp 380,- bestellen, bin aber noch am Rätzeln, ob ich vielleicht doch auf den Konverter warten sollte. Was meint ihr?



solche Konverter sehe ich immer kritisch.

Selbst wenn 95 % automatisch übernommen werden, kann das manuelle 
Suchen und Beheben der restlichen 5 % soviel Aufwand sein, wie das
ganze gleich neu zu schreiben.

Und für die ersten Gehversuche, also das System selbst erst mal kennen 
lernen, benötigst Du den Konverter eher nicht.

Im aktuellen SPS-Magazin gibt es einen ausführlichen Bericht zur S7-1200:

http://www.sps-magazin.de/?inc=artikel/article_show&nr=49326


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2009)

9 Varianten??? Ich wer noch mal meschugge. Da kommt man dann wieder zur Firma XY und die haben eine andere Variante bezahlt, als die, mit der ich programmiere, schon gibts wieder Theater? Ich heul noch mal bei diesen dämlichen Verkaufsstrategien. Ist ja schon bei Step7 anstrengend genug, dem Kunden irgendwelche Zusatzpakete schmackhaft zu machen (oder besser doch nicht schmackhaft zu machen)!


----------



## zotos (12 Juni 2009)

Ich schließe mich Gerhard an. Die Konverter können noch so gut gemacht sein, wenn das neue Step7 eine wirkliche Neuerung sein soll, wird so eine automatische Übersetzung in etwa die Qualität einer ebenfalls automatischen  Übersetzung einer englischen Bedienungsanleitung ins deutsche haben. 

Ich bin ehrlich froh darüber, dass Siemens in dem Bereich mal etwas unternimmt und habe die Hoffnung das diese verstaubte Entwicklungssoftware Step7 (Micro und vor allem das der 300er/400er Reihe) mal gründlich erneuert wird. Da muss man Siemens aber auch das Zugeständnis machen das eine automatische Konvertierung  nicht gerade mal so eben nebenher Funktioniert. Insgeheim hoffe ich das endlich der Schritt weg von der S5 Technologie hin zu was Zeitgemäßen geschieht.  

Jetzt eine S7-1200 zu kaufen um die gleich in eine produktive Maschine mit Termindruck einzubauen würde ich nicht vagen. Aber wenn es darum geht sich auf das neue System einzustimmen und Erfahrungen damit zusammeln würde ich jetzt zu so einem Starterpaket greifen. Gerade die Unternehmen die zur Zeit nicht ganz ausgelastet sind sollten die Zeit nutzen um gestärkt aus der Kriese zu kommen. Dazu bietet es sich doch an mal eine neue Steuerung zum testen zu beschaffen. Das gilt nicht nur für die neue S7-1200 auch bei Beckhoff, Wago und Co. gibt es für wenige hundert Euro Steuerungen mit denen man mal experimentieren kann. Wenn die Firmen voll ausgelastet sind kommt man eh nicht dazu was neues zu erlernen. 

Was ich unbediengt vor her abklären würde ist wie Siemens die Updatestrategie bei dem neuen Step7 geplant hat. Nicht das man jetzt eine Software kauft und und in einem halben Jahr hat man eine  unbrauchbare Software weil der Hardwarekatalog nicht mehr passt und man muss erst mal was ablatzen.

Was für eine Variante ist denn in diesem Starterpaket enthalten?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 Juni 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> 9 Varianten??? Ich wer noch mal meschugge. Da kommt man dann wieder zur Firma XY und die haben eine andere Variante bezahlt, als die, mit der ich programmiere, schon gibts wieder Theater? Ich heul noch mal bei diesen dämlichen Verkaufsstrategien. Ist ja schon bei Step7 anstrengend genug, dem Kunden irgendwelche Zusatzpakete schmackhaft zu machen (oder besser doch nicht schmackhaft zu machen)!


Die 9 Varianten sind doch die Hardwarevarianten (AC, DC, Relaisausgänge bei 3 Steuerungenklassen). Zähl doch mal die 300er- oder 400er-Variantenanzahl. Die Software *SOLLTE* natürlich alle unterstützen wie wir es ja alle immer von Siemens gewohnt sind


----------



## Hary252 (12 Juni 2009)

Hier noch ein paar technische daten und Bestellnummern der neuen Geräte

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=34612486&treeLang=de


----------



## com (12 Juni 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Jetzt eine S7-1200 zu kaufen um die gleich in eine produktive Maschine mit Termindruck einzubauen würde ich nicht vagen. Aber wenn es darum geht sich auf das neue System einzustimmen und Erfahrungen damit zusammeln würde ich jetzt zu so einem Starterpaket greifen. Gerade die Unternehmen die zur Zeit nicht ganz ausgelastet sind sollten die Zeit nutzen um gestärkt aus der Kriese zu kommen. Dazu bietet es sich doch an mal eine neue Steuerung zum testen zu beschaffen. Das gilt nicht nur für die neue S7-1200 auch bei Beckhoff, Wago und Co. gibt es für wenige hundert Euro Steuerungen mit denen man mal experimentieren kann. Wenn die Firmen voll ausgelastet sind kommt man eh nicht dazu was neues zu erlernen.



Hallo,

dazu sage ich jain. Es ist schon ratsam die Zeit zu nutzen, Sie haben schon recht. Die Sache ist die, es gibt net viel davon 
Wenn ich mit der SPS spielen dürfte, dann nur mit irgendwelchen pos. Resultaten. Also ich muss dann auch sicher sein, dass sie es tut. Wenn ich mir meine Programme angucke S7224XP 16kb speicher, ausgelastet auf 15kb 226 auf 21kb. Sollte ich alles selber in die 1200 "konvertieren" könnte es schon ziemlich lange dauern  und wenn ich mit ihr spiele wie gesagt, dann nur unter einer Bedingung: es soll dabei was rauskommen, was man dann auch verkaufen kann 
(Alle Chefs sind gleich, da gebt ihr mir recht oder  )
n. woche ist sie in meinen Händen 

"Problem wären dann die Bibliotheken und so kram. na ja..."


Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge!

Gruß
com


----------



## Lars Weiß (12 Juni 2009)

Hab bei uns jetzt zwei Anlagen in denen als "Notsteuerung" (Schieber in sichere Stellung fahren oder ähnlichen Käse) eine Logo vernaut werden soll. Da könnte ich mir alternativ die 1211C mit einem LP von 145€ gut vorstellen.Ein Basic-Panel und ein Ethernet-CP ist auch mit dabei, da könnte ich direkt mit der Kommunikation etwas rumspielen.


----------



## micha732 (16 Juni 2009)

*3 Softwareversionen!?*

Hi,

ich sehe noch ein weiteres Problem. Die STEP 7 Basic Software ist dann schon die dritte Software, die ich benötige um die Siemenssteuerungen zu programmieren. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann soll das neue STEP 7 Pro oder STEP10 oder wie auch immer erst in 3 Jahren zur Verfügung stehen.

D.h. ich muß mindestens die nächsten 3 Jahre noch mit 3 Softwarepaketen arbeiten und wenn dann die neue Software raus kommt stellt sich mir die Frage in wie weit ist die dann abwärtskompatibel ist.

Daher sehe ich eigentlich eher den Vorteil bei VIPA, denn hier hab ich alle Leistungsstufen mit einer Software programmierbar.

Viele Grüße

Micha732


----------



## zotos (16 Juni 2009)

Will VIPA eigentlich auch auf das Trittbrett-Step7-V10.5 aufspringen?


----------



## Lars Weiß (16 Juni 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Will VIPA eigentlich auch auf das Trittbrett-Step7-V10.5 aufspringen?



Ab wann kann der VIPA OPC Server auf die 1200 zugreifen ?!? Das wäre schick. Dann Verteile ich überall wo geht so ein 145€ Teil


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Juni 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Will VIPA eigentlich auch auf das Trittbrett-Step7-V10.5 aufspringen?


ich mutmaße mal nein - da ja die Vipa-200er in Wirklichkeit die Sprache der 300er spricht ...


----------



## zotos (17 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich mutmaße mal nein - da ja die Vipa-200er in Wirklichkeit die Sprache der 300er spricht ...



Aber Siemens ist doch auf dem Weg das bereits im nächsten Jahr auch die S7-300/400 die Sprache der neuen S7-1200 spricht. Ich denke da lohnt sich das warten bis das ganze halbwegs stabil läuft. Wer aber im Fahrwasser vom großen S schwimmen will kommt an der neuen Software nicht vorbei. Oder man sollte gleich das System wechseln. Das läuft ganz ähnlich wie mit Protool und WinCC flexibel.


----------



## com (17 Juni 2009)

micha732 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich sehe noch ein weiteres Problem. Die STEP 7 Basic Software ist dann schon die dritte Software, die ich benötige um die Siemenssteuerungen zu programmieren. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann soll das neue STEP 7 Pro oder STEP10 oder wie auch immer erst in 3 Jahren zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Juni 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Aber Siemens ist doch auf dem Weg das bereits im nächsten Jahr auch die S7-300/400 die Sprache der neuen S7-1200 spricht.
> ...


nur fehlt mir der rechte Glaube ...

warum ist das bei Daimler und VW so, dass zuerst die großen Autos innoviert werden, dann die kleinen?

Das müsste doch bei SPSen ähnlich sein: erst der große Wurf, dann die abgespeckte Version. Aber nein: ich vermute, ausser der gemeinsamen Entwicklungsumgebung wird der 1200er und 3/400 nichts gemeinsam sein (ist es nicht so, dass man Microwin bereits heute in Step 7 integriert installieren kann?).


----------



## crash (17 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> (ist es nicht so, dass man Microwin bereits heute in Step 7 integriert installieren kann?).



Integriert kann man das wohl nicht nennen.
Man kann lediglich microwin vom Simatic-Manager aus starten wenn man eine 200er mit im Projekt hat.


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Juni 2009)

crash schrieb:


> Integriert kann man das wohl nicht nennen.
> Man kann lediglich microwin vom Simatic-Manager aus starten wenn man eine 200er mit im Projekt hat.


... und die Datenhaltung ist dann auch in dem S7-Projekt - ja, genauso habe ich das verstanden.

und genauso stelle ich mir dann die neue S7-Software vor: der Simatic-Manager wird in Automation-Portal (so, oder so ähnlich hieß das doch?) umbenannt, Microwin gibt es halt nicht mehr separat zu kaufen, sondern es ist alles schön "totally integrated" - mitsamt Flex. Mit der Basic-Lizenz werden dann die 1200er und Basic-Panels freigeschaltet, mit der Standard-Lizenz dann die 300er und normale Panels, mit der Prof-Liz dann 400er, PC-Runtime und halt noch Graph, SCL und das sonstige Gerümpel.

gut - eine Spur Hoffnung hege ich noch: vielleicht beherrscht ja die neue kleine tatsächlich denn 3/400er Befehlssatz. und lässt deswegen nur KOP/FUP zu, weil das dann das einzige ist, was von der alten kleinen portierbar ist.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nur fehlt mir der rechte Glaube ...
> warum ist das bei Daimler und VW so, dass zuerst die großen Autos innoviert werden, dann die kleinen?



Hallo, weil in diesem Segment mal erst der Kundenkreis bedient wird, der 
bereit ist, für die Neuheiten einen schönen Mehrpreis zu bezahlen. 



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das müsste doch bei SPSen ähnlich sein: erst der große Wurf, dann die abgespeckte Version. Aber nein: ich vermute, ausser der gemeinsamen Entwicklungsumgebung wird der 1200er und 3/400 nichts gemeinsam sein.



Bei Software ist es doch umgekehrt. Die reift beim Kunden, so dass 
man möglichst mit einer breiten Basis anfangen muss.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Juni 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...
> 
> gut - eine Spur Hoffnung hege ich noch: vielleicht beherrscht ja die neue kleine tatsächlich denn 3/400er Befehlssatz. und lässt deswegen nur KOP/FUP zu, weil das dann das einzige ist, was von der alten kleinen portierbar ist.



Man kennt es ja von verschiedenen Bereichen (CAD, Warenwirtschaft, 
Betriebssysteme, ...), dass es Systeme mit unterschiedlichen Leistungsstufen
gibt. So stelle ich mir das mit dem künftigen Simatic-System auch vor,
eine einheitliche Projektierungssoftware für alle drei Systeme. 

Das muss nicht bedeuten, dass der Befehlsvorrat bei allen System 
gleich ist. Für die großen Systeme mit mehr Rechneleistung kann es 
auch zusätzliche Befehle geben. Wenn es konsequent umgesetzt wird,
sind die kleineren Systeme immer eine Teilmenge der Größern. Wenn
das umgeetzt wird, wäre das leben als Siemens-Anwender doch einen
schönen Schritt einfacher, oder? 

Dass man im Extremfall vorübergehend mit drei Systemen arbeiten muss 
(2 alte und 1 Neues) ist zwar eine unschöne Begleiterscheinung, finde 
ich aber besser, als irgendeinen Murks zu haben, der zu den letzten 20 
Jahren abwärtskompatibel ist.


----------



## com (18 Juni 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das muss nicht bedeuten, dass der Befehlsvorrat bei allen System
> gleich ist. Für die großen Systeme mit mehr Rechneleistung kann es
> auch zusätzliche Befehle geben.
> Dass man im Extremfall vorübergehend mit drei Systemen arbeiten muss
> ...



Hi,
ich denke was befehsvorrat angeht sind die identisch, das was unterschiedlich ist sind die ganzen SFC's usw. oder irgendwelche Spezial- oder Systemmerker, irgendwelche fertige Bausteine, die dann die Special-dings beinhalten/benutzen.

Gruß
com


----------

